# Orbea Orca mission statement



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

Taken from the Orbea site.......love the tact they take with their bike sales. They never have wanted to be everything to everybody, and have stood by the orca since it's inception. I know I love mine.

There are plenty of great bikes that offer flexibility, a relaxed, neutral position and mellow handling. Orca is not one of them – Orca is designed for the guy who has already ridden 6000kms in February and can somehow sustain 500 watts in the middle of winter. The guy whose legs look like they are chiseled directly from the local mountains, the guy you have NEVER beaten, and is always ready to make the pace. Orca is for professionals, hardmen, hardwomen and dedicated weirdos that have never even consider quitting early. Orca is for riders who spend so much time talking about watts and training that you wouldn’t dream of inviting them to your party, and they wouldn’t come anyway because it’s past their bedtime. Orca isn’t for everyone – Do you want to be fast?​


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Good stuff. I just picked up a new 2015-2016 OMP frameset on closeout for like next to nothing last night from a shop in a Minnesota. I am excited to build it up. I plan to build it up as aero and light as I reasonably can for a run at some road bike specific time trials and regular group rides, etc. I really like the combination of aerodynamics and stiffness to weight built into the design. Right now, I am debating between Campy and Sram components (probably Force 22 or Campy Chorus/Record 11) and Yoeleo, Wiggle/Prime, or FLO wheels, etc. I am also eyeballing the new Zipp 302 wheels, but I don't know when they will be out and they aren't tubeless ready.


----------

